# Beans Bike Park  (MX)



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a pro rider as a neighbor (#18 Brock Sellards) and he was at my local track yesterday along wit some other friends. I think these turned out fairly well but I'm always open for ideas & suggestions. 
1 





2 




3 




4 




5


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 6, 2009)

They all seem out of focus or softish. Maybe try pre focussing before the rider gets in the air. Good attempt, keep it up. Wish there was MTX riders around my area to shoot.


----------



## polymoog (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool, I think nr 4 is the best one. If you crop a little, sharpen, boost the contrast/saturation slightly then resize to say 800 x 600 they will look great


----------



## ToddLange (Sep 6, 2009)

hey, for mx i normally like to get shots in the corners. i noticed when takin pics of them jumpin that its just them in the air, unless they are doin a trick or something interesting i dont take pics of the jumpin.

for me its all about the corner shots.






pic kinda sucks, but i think its more interesting than them just in the air.

maybe its just me that likes the corners more. lol.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 7, 2009)

want is your shutter speed


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

2 more from this past Sunday. This was just a practice day and there is a race this Sat so I'll try and do some other stuff besides in the air.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Sep 25, 2009)

Crash & Burn 








I'll leave the rest to your imagination, the outcome wasn't pretty.


----------



## ToddLange (Sep 25, 2009)

ouch! that had to hurt! i myself have wrecked on a dirt bike(lols just a little 110) but even still it hurt!

i think thats a great wreckin photo. i still havnt got one of them! almost had a bad ass one during the larettas qualifier but i decided to move up a little and the dude ate sh*t right beside me! it was a pretty nasty wreck. lol. he got his timing wrong halfway through the woop section and he ended up just like the guy in your pic! lol his bike wasnt happy either!


----------



## JayClark79 (Sep 25, 2009)

When i saw that first pic of the crash and burn set, i was thinking... ya he's gonna get jacked... then i read the title and saw the second pic LOL


----------

